# Insulate steel beam



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture is going to help here.

Steel will likely get colder if insulated but if the insulation is air tight, it will be less likely to form condensate.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

IMO, if insulated/wood wrapped, the steel will get warmer as it will be keeping more heat from the house (through joist conduction) without garage/outside air wind-washing them, contributing to the heat loss. http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-005-a-bridge-too-far/?searchterm=thermal%20bridging%20of%20steel

The joist bottoms should be covered with 5/8" Type X drywall/taped or similar per code minimum, check local AHJ.

Gary
PS. Welcome to the forums!


----------

